# Milk Overload/What I used it for today!!



## DonnaBelle (Jun 30, 2010)

DH had a bowl of cheerios with goat milk and bananas.

I made goat cheese and flavored it with lemon.

I used about 3 quarts of goat milk, and made rice pudding that you boil on the stove.  I put a tot of coconut rum in it, raisins, cinnamon and it is delicious.

I got rid of about 5 quarts so far today.

For lunch I had a huge tomato from my garden garnished with about a cup of goat cheese and olive oil.  YUM YUM!!

We are livin' the high life out here in Oklahoma..... USA

DonnaBelle


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 30, 2010)

That all sounds just yummy!!!!!! 

Got to love our goats and all they give us!!!!!



Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds wonderful!  

I have my 1st batch of fromage blanc hanging in cheesecloth.  Can't wait to taste it tonight!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 30, 2010)

I want that rice pudding recipe!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 30, 2010)

I wanna come to Donnabelle's house for lunch and /or dinner LOL.......


Mossy Stone Farm.....


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 30, 2010)

Rice Pudding Stovetop style:

I used about 2 quarts of goat milk, and put in 2 cups of rice.
I put it in a big pot on top the stove on medium heat, and stir constantly for about 10 minutes until it starts getting thick.  You have to stir it, that's what makes it creamy.  Then when it's almost done, I added 3 Tablespoons of tapioca, which really thickens it up.  I used Mahatma brand Jasmine rice today, it's a thick fragrant rice, a bit pricey, but what the hey!!

I put about a cup of sugar in it, you can do it to taste, and a teaspoon of cinnamon and a cup of raisins, and a teaspoon of vanilla flavoring.

I like this recipe better than baked, I had a lovely Mexican lady teach me how to do this years ago.

I cook with a gas stove and I bought a small round disk thingie that sets on the stove top and evens out the heat under the pot.  I really like it because it keeps puddings, etc. from burning before they thicken.

Anyway, hope you try this recipe, it's really good hot or cold.  My DH loves all things sweet, and I must have something around all the time.  Preferable something homemade.  Of course, I have store bought cookies on hand just in case Ive been out with the goaties on a goat walk and didn't get it done.
DonnaBelle
Oops!  I forgot the tot (that can be as little as teaspoon, as much as an ounce) of coconut flavored rum!!


----------



## Mea (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds yummy !!

     I jotted down Your recipe and will try it in the next couple days.


----------



## PattySh (Jun 30, 2010)

We are milking just 2 small goats and I can't seem to have enough milk!  Getting about a gallon a day from Sasha our alpine/oberhasli and 2 qts from my mininubian S'more. Babies are weaning so soon will have more to enjoy! Enjoying the milk, making occasional vinegar cheese (so far want to experiment with other cheeses) and crockpot yogurt (put up in little cups with homeade strawberry/rhubarb sauce on the bottom (Delicious!). Have young goats tho and next year plan to milk 6. Daughter made tapioca pudding recently and that was delicious!


----------



## chandasue (Jul 1, 2010)

That rice pudding sounds awesome! I will definitely try it some time!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jul 1, 2010)

I needed that recipe! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Mea (Jul 2, 2010)

Made the rice pudding... It is GOOD    


   ( now must hide it from DH......)


----------



## mossyStone (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep Donnabelle we also made the rice pudding WOW we loved it, thanks for shareing!

I didnt use coconut rum ( not my fav) i used plain old dark rum yumo!!!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jul 2, 2010)

I must try this! I love rice pudding!


----------



## quiltnchik (May 30, 2011)

Stupid question, but is the rice precooked or do you add it before cooking?  I just started milking this weekend (picked up a Nubian doe on Saturday who's giving me a gallon a day) and am loving having goat milk around!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 31, 2011)

I wish I had had the equipment to milk Cinnamon after she freshened... 
I still need to get the stanchion part of the cobbled-together goat stand in working order, and I have to buy a stainless steel milking pail, filters, cleaning supplies...
I like milking. I made pudding (it was crazy chocolately, and I may have accidentally stirred it into fudge by accident, but I liked it) once, after I milked her into a pot and strained it through a paper towel. :/

I wouldn't mind having a couple girls to milk if I had everything together, but I guess that idea's flown the coop for the year. If I could get her to stand still on the stand she probably wouldn't give me a whole lot of anything now that Sugar is older and doesn't need as much milk.

I want to make cheese and yogurt. 
I was too afraid to try it straight so I threw it into pudding... Yay for "YOU'LL *DIE!!!*" media, right? 
Unpasteurized is good, I just need to get past the mental block, lol. I was amazed at how thick the milk was too. I've never done anything* quite like THAT before.

*milked


----------



## quiltnchik (May 31, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> I wish I had had the equipment to milk Cinnamon after she freshened...
> I still need to get the stanchion part of the cobbled-together goat stand in working order, and I have to buy a stainless steel milking pail, filters, cleaning supplies...
> I like milking. I made pudding (it was crazy chocolately, and I may have accidentally stirred it into fudge by accident, but I liked it) once, after I milked her into a pot and strained it through a paper towel. :/
> 
> ...


For the first couple of days I milked into an empty tea pitcher that I had sanitized, and filtered the milk through a clean white T-shirt.  Our grandmothers and great grandmothers didn't have all the fancy equipment that's available nowadays, and they still milked every day and drank their milk raw.  I remember my step-grandmother spraying all the grandchildren with milk when she was milking the cows, and I loved nothing better than the taste of that fresh, raw milk


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I LOVE Rice Pudding!  That sounds soooo YUMMY


----------



## quiltnchik (Jun 1, 2011)

I just finished a batch of rice pudding and put it in the fridge.  I used a "tot" of Bacardi Gold rum that I bought to make a rum cake but never got around to making.  Thanks for the great recipe!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 1, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> For lunch I had a huge tomato from my garden garnished with about a cup of goat cheese and olive oil.  YUM YUM!!
> DonnaBelle


How about torturing a pregnant lady, will ya?


----------

